# John Deere 335 baler HELP



## david brown 995 (Feb 12, 2017)

I have a john deere 335 round baler. It has new belts and new lift gate cylinders on each side. When I am starting to roll hay and get about a 1/2 bale in the chamber the belts will quick turning. If i hold pressure on the the tractor remote leaver it will continue to roll the belts. I pressure bypassing somewhere. I know its not the tractor I have four tractors and all is the same. I know its not air in the system. Im pretty sure my tension valve is no good. I cant find a part number for it. My tension valve doesnt have any adjustment on it. It has two relief valves on it and they are aound 250 dollars each. I'm pretty sure john deere doesn't make this valve anymore. Could I replace it with some other john deere tension valve and get it to work. I'm up for any ideas.


----------



## kentuckyguy (Apr 13, 2015)

I had the exact same problem with my JD 335. Mine ended up being the top relief valve that was bleeding off prematurely.

I took the baler back to the dealer I purchased it from and he replaced it for free so I can't help with finding parts.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I agree if gate cylinder piston seals are good then loose belts is caused by faulty relief valve. I've read where some baler owners have installed on gauge on tension valve to monitor hyd pressure while baling

AE54853 Pressure Relief Valve - VALVE, RELIEF (FIX-2750 PSI) <a>ADD</a> 259.04 USD


----------



## david brown 995 (Feb 12, 2017)

kentuckyguy said:


> I had the exact same problem with my JD 335. Mine ended up being the top relief valve that was bleeding off prematurely.
> 
> I took the baler back to the dealer I purchased it from and he replaced it for free so I can't help with finding parts.


Did yours have the same symptoms that mine does. Mine does fine until it gets about 1/2 a roll in the chamber and then the belts quit turning. I can hold pressure on the tractor lever and get it to roll.


----------



## david brown 995 (Feb 12, 2017)

I'm trying to search for the whole valve but not having any luck finding anything. Does anyone know what other valve that john deere used that would work? Mine is rusted really bad. Previous owner let it set out in the weather with hay aound it and it is pitted horribaly Would anyone have any idea.


----------



## kentuckyguy (Apr 13, 2015)

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/85378-belts-slipping-on-jd-335/#entry885762

There's a link to the thread where I was asking about the same problem

I just got through putting 117 rolls through it with no problems.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

david brown 995 said:


> I'm trying to search for the whole valve but not having any luck finding anything. Does anyone know what other valve that john deere used that would work? Mine is rusted really bad. Previous owner let it set out in the weather with hay aound it and it is pitted horribaly Would anyone have any idea.


Are you searching for a complete valve assembly(key 18)?


----------



## david brown 995 (Feb 12, 2017)

Tx Jim said:


> Are you searching for a complete valve assembly(key 18)?


Yes I have been looking for one. The relief valves on mine is pitted something terriable.


----------



## david brown 995 (Feb 12, 2017)

david brown 995 said:


> Yes I have been looking for one. The relief valves on mine is pitted something terriable.


Would anyone have any idea where I could find one at. Ive contacted all state ag parts and they are searching for me


----------



## david brown 995 (Feb 12, 2017)

anyone?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Keiters. Yinglings. Frys.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Kaddatz Equipment 254-582-3000 kaddatzequipment.com/


----------

